

Ask HN: Anyone looking for a "Ruby on Rails" developer? - leoplct

Experience: +2 years<p>Knowledge:<p>- Ruby on Rails<p>- HTML5, CSS, JAVASCRIPT<p>- Mysql, PostgreSQL, Redis<p>- GIT<p>I'm available only for remote working and paid-jobs.
======
donretag
I could see people salivating when they saw that a RoR developer was looking
for work, only to have their hopes dashed when you wrote remote.

BTW, GIT is not an acronym.

~~~
Brewer
I've never understood the desire to work remotely, unless you are nomadic and
travel the world.

~~~
caw
I can see wanting to work remotely if you want either a flex schedule (though
remote does not necessarily equate to that), or if you live somewhere where
your desired profession is not. For RoR, you may want to remotely work for a
Valley company if you live in flyover country.

~~~
leoplct
Yes, because I live in Italy and I'd want for a Valley Company (or Uk-based)

